# Change address - Yellow slip



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

We have now finally moved into our permanent home and are going through the rigmarole of changing addressess everywhere. Does anyone know what the procedure is for changing address on the Yellow Slip, please?
Thanks,
David


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

buster12 said:


> We have now finally moved into our permanent home and are going through the rigmarole of changing addressess everywhere. Does anyone know what the procedure is for changing address on the Yellow Slip, please?
> Thanks,
> David


Do it in Limassol immigration. Bring proof of new address

Anders


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Do it in Limassol immigration. Bring proof of new address
> 
> Anders


Thanks Anders - Went there today - they are not interested, no need to change the address I was told! 
Medical cards are the same - Citizens centre said 'no need to change address'. So trip around Limassol for nothing though did manage to change car log book. 
Hopefully this will save someone a wasted trip!
Regards
David


----------

